# 𝗪𝗵𝗮𝘁 𝗔𝗿𝗲 𝗬𝗼𝘂𝗿 𝗚𝗼𝗮𝗹𝘀 𝗜𝗻 𝗨𝘀𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝗣𝗲𝗿𝗖 𝗣𝗲𝗿𝘀𝗼𝗻𝗮𝗹𝗶𝘁𝘆 𝗖𝗮𝗳𝗲��



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

SgtPepper said:


> To be the very best, like no one ever was....


😂Haha yeah, I think that's what we all have in mind. 😆


----------



## 558663 (Aug 9, 2020)

I mainly use PerC to learn more about personality types. I think that the more I read about them, the more I gravitate towards Jung's works instead of MBTI, Enneagram, etc.


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

It's a puzzle piece for me. It helps explain why the world is so dysfunctional.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I want to learn about people, their motivations and the consequences of their actions. I don't trust all scientific sources. Also I want to help people...when I think about it, all of the alternatives above, maybe.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Forgot to answer. I like debating, discussing things, challenging, being challenged, and just mentally stimulating engagements in general.


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

For many reasons, including:

1. Finding interesting personalities here.
2. Observing the interaction between them. 
3. Discussing about various topics that I couldn't have been able to discuss with people I know in real life.


----------



## Plusless (Aug 19, 2020)

To work on my fear of expressing myself, and to learn more about others.


----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

I have no goals using this forum. I just like forums. I voted on "I'm bored!" because of that. I use it to spend my time.


----------



## sibersonique (Jun 18, 2020)

All of the above. I especially want to learn how to be more social irl, if I can.


----------



## UnpickablePickle (Mar 17, 2019)

I mainly active on here after break ups. I find that it helps me find myself again and also get insights as to what I could have done better. Its the closest I can currently get to getting advice from my future self since there are a lot of people with the same personality much older than I am.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Mainly because there are some posters I like and want to stay in contact with.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Came here to learn about different personalities and find which boxes the people in my life as well as myself fit into. After a few years, I have never felt even more lost.



X10E8Y65M56 said:


> Also I just want add...
> 
> 🔧*Te:*if It works and then we're happy🤍
> 🤍*Fe:*If your happy then it works🔧


Aaaanndddd....my certainty that I am an Fe user has just been reinforced simply because I have given up trying to reason with brick walls and just work around them.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Feel like I just stumbled into the INTJ club for a moment 😂

I actually prefer to spend more time on the 1 to 1 private conversation threads. I like engaging in deeper convo. Anyone else here do priv.conv a lot? 

My word count on Priv.Convo can be astronomical in comparison to pub.forum as some here could testify 😂 lol. Just lack and crave the deep personal conversations IRL.

If it was by word count, it's probably 20:1 or something. Just guessing.

I might've frightened people away 😂😅😂😅.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Allostasis said:


> Forgot to answer. I like debating, discussing things, challenging, being challenged, and just mentally stimulating engagements in general.


This was pretty much my reason for being here as well. After some time passed I became more distant, reserved, private, and aloof in nature, so I can't say that's the case now.

At this point it's mainly just a place to think outloud like this user:


eeo said:


> It's like talking to myself, out loud. It helps me put my thoughts in order, something I can use outside the web.


The first quote is kind of part of how I connect with others, so I tend to reserve that for people I'm already closer to now.


----------



## aurora-rosa (Apr 11, 2021)

I came to share kpop mvs


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> ��
> last update 2017
> View attachment 879166
> 
> View attachment 879167


All of the above.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

aurora-rosa said:


> I came to share kpop mvs






I came to share gifs like I'm really funny 
Give my 2c like I'm really rich.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I voted to learn more about personality types. Whenever my brain decides that this is what it wants to focus on during my free mental time, I’m here. And even if not, I try to log on once a week or so. I also just like forums in general. 

It’s also good for when I’m sick of seeing engagement announcements on Facebook and when I need a break from Reddit.

I used to message a lot of people here and I do enjoy that, but it gets overwhelming at times, so I haven’t been doing it lately. I also cringe at a lot of the stuff I have posted in the past, since I’ve been registered here since I was 17, but hey, it is what it is.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I just like writing. 

And taking those stupid tests, like "Which Spring Goddess Are You?"


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Sily said:


> I just like writing.
> 
> And taking those stupid tests, like "Which Spring Goddess Are You?"


So? Which one are you?


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I forgot the name but I think a green one. @Hexcoder


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

Needed a change of scenery from other online communities. This personality stuff was so foreign to me that it was intriguing. Once I learn of something unfamiliar, I need to know everything about it. Reason I stuck around is that I like and can learn from introspective people, & those making an effort to understand themselves and the world around them, even if it is through some niche lens. Plus, it seemed pretty fun when people aren’t taking it too seriously, when it just becomes amusing.


----------



## Andy 8184 (May 24, 2021)

I was bored, I had to delete my account on most other forums and I wanted to see what personality types are more likable in practice. 



Sily said:


> I just like writing.
> 
> And taking those stupid tests, like "Which Spring Goddess Are You?"


Still better than "What flavour of ice cream fits your personality?"


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

i was bored and wanted to take quizzes at 4am at night however you must be a perC member in order to take the quizzes - hence my username sounds super robotic 

nowadays it’s for leisure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nannerl (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

For my social needs because IRL isn't doing it for me right now.
A place to hang out, relax, and vent if I have to.
Also some people-watching, observing. Sometimes getting updated on news and trends. If it's important enough, it will show up on a thread or conversation.


----------

